# Dudas sobre el sensor cny70



## dafequin (May 29, 2009)

bno ps la verdad tengo alguna inquietudes acerca de un sensor cny70 con el q estoy trabajando para hacer un robot seguidor de linea son las siguiestes:

1. la luz que emite el emisor del sensor es perceptible al ojo hu8mano es decir la luz azul la puedo ver

2. estoy haciendo el robot sin microcontroladores (el mapa del circuito esta adjunto) y cambio de color al sensor o simplemente pongo el dedo y no hay variacion en el voltajede salida que es con el que se debe alimentar el motor 

3. cual  es el maximo voltaje que soporta este sensor 

muchas gracias espero me respondan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2009)

dafequin dijo:
			
		

> bno ps la verdad tengo alguna inquietudes acerca de un sensor cny70 con el q estoy trabajando para hacer un robot seguidor de linea son las siguiestes:
> 
> 1. la luz que emite el emisor del sensor es perceptible al ojo hu8mano es decir la luz azul la puedo ver  *?*



Lee la hoja de datos que te adjunto...en  ninguna parte dice que la luz sea azul...sino que es de una longitud de onda de 950 nm. Si  no entiendes esto no deberías estar usando un sensor óptico.



			
				dafequin dijo:
			
		

> 2. estoy haciendo el robot sin microcontroladores (el mapa del circuito esta adjunto) y cambio de color al sensor o simplemente pongo el dedo y no hay variacion en el voltajede salida que es con el que se debe alimentar el motor



Hummmm...has probado de enfrentar al sensor una hoja de papel claro y otra de papel oscuro? Si  no cambia de niveles ahí hay un problema en el sensor o en el circuito...



			
				dafequin dijo:
			
		

> 3. cual  es el maximo voltaje que soporta este sensor *?*



Lee la hoja de datos que te adjunto.

*NOTA:*
Luego de mirar el circuito que estás usando tengo que decirte que es BASTANTE MALO...y no me sorprendería que no funcionase.

Saludos!


----------



## Pride (Abr 6, 2010)

en guatemala no puedo conseguir dicho sensor puesto a que no es comerciable aqui entonces viendo el diagrama compre un dido emisor ir y un fotodido color nego pero en ningun momento miro alguna luz los he conectado con las resistencias pero nada usando 4 baterias de 1.5v


----------



## ballestool (Abr 6, 2010)

Pride dijo:


> en guatemala no puedo conseguir dicho sensor puesto a que no es comerciable aqui entonces viendo el diagrama compre un dido emisor ir y un fotodido color nego pero en ningun momento miro alguna luz los he conectado con las resistencias pero nada usando 4 baterias de 1.5v



Pff ovbio que no vas a ver ninguna luz carnal, porque es infrarroja, el ojo humano no es capaz de hacerlo.
Consiguete alguna fuente para hacer pruebas (en ves usar pilas), te lo recomiendo... ademas no creo que en guatemala no vendan algo parecido al cny70.

Cual es tu finalidad, usando sensores, si me explicas quizas te pueda ayudar.
Saludos de Mexico


----------



## Pride (Abr 6, 2010)

jeje creelo que pobresa que en guatemala no venden sensores de este tipo, lo que si quiero probar hacer es aislar ambos led y fototransistor dentro de algo madera plastico o algo para poder efectuar la misma accion del sensor de rebote (poniendoles angulo). por otro lado no se si estoy haciendo bien en usar el fototransistor y el led infrarojo.
y estoy haciendo el mismo robot que el amigo que publico este mensaje.


----------



## jesmar (Abr 8, 2010)

hola pues yo realize un proyecto mas omenos como el tuyo aqui van algunos consejos primero para poder saver si el censor esta emitiendo luz esto lo puedes ver con un telefono que cuente con camara o cualquier camara fotografica la luz va ser muy conocida y te recomiendo que no le metas mas de 5V para un manejo optimo de estos sensores te recomiendo que los polarices usando un lm324n este elimina ruido o detecciones no verdaderas es un comparado de nivel o la simple con resistencias recuerda debes tener salida compatible TTL para los circuitos bueno y si te quieres poner un poco mas exigente te recomiendo unos sensores I52 son mas eficientes ya tienen la ventaja que pueden estar a una separacion de 2 sem aproximadamente del suelo


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (May 26, 2010)

HOLA 
EN ELOCTRONICA TU VOLTAGE MAXIMO ES DE  5V DE CD
Y POR QUE NO PRUEBAS MEJOR CON ESTE CRCUITO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mientars mayor alcanse tengan los sensores mas caros son
y como es para un sigue lineas no nesecitas mucho por que no intentas con el qrd1114 es un buen sensor
y es economico
no pasa de 20 pesos
mexicanos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Como dato: Con la cámara de mi celular puedo ver la luz que emiten esos tipos de sensores uso un W810, útil cuando se verifica una polarización correcta. Quizás con otro celular se pueda.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 27, 2010)

Hola Tacatomon: Puedes subir esas imagenes ?
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon: Puedes subir esas imagenes ?
> Saludos



Déjame las encuentro 

Saludos!!!

PS: No encontré las que ya tenía, pero tome más Jejej

http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/infraled/

Saludos!!! x2


----------



## tecnogirl (May 28, 2010)

tacatomon: El sitio que indicas me pide un password para acceso...
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 29, 2010)

mmm, Me lleva...
Las comprimo y te pongo un enlace... ese sitio me da dolor de cabeza a veces...

Listo
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=dwvp7sg9ckd 

Saludos!!!


----------



## tecnogirl (May 31, 2010)

Gracias por las imagenes Tacatomon. El asunto queda asi: al usar componentes IR no sabemos si funcionan a menos que usemos un sensor IR. Pero usando la camara que pueda ver IR, asi es faaaacil determinar que el componente funciona y que esta bien polarizado y que brilla intensamente en el IR, etc. Eso es lo que podemos comprobar de las imagenes que posteo Tacatomon.

Podrias repetir la experiencia con un sensor CNY70 que es el tema de este hilo ?
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2010)

Muy buenas imágenes *Tacatomon* !

Lo interesante de tomarlos con cámara fotográfica es que hasta se puede "ver" la intensidad con que emiten *Tecnogirl *.

 Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 31, 2010)

De nada

mmm, Sensores CNY70... pues, creo que tengo unos por ahí. Dejenme los encuentro y veo que puedo hacer...
Igualmente, pueden hacer experimentos con sus celulares, a ver si pueden ver lo "invisible"... Quien sabe que tipo de aberración óptica se produce, pero nos es útil es nuestro banco de pruebas.

Saludos!!!

PS: Yo siento que brillan poquito... a comparación de un led normal... Se supone que por el led pasaban 40mA (9V/220Ohms).


----------



## anakron89 (Ene 5, 2011)

Hey, tengo una duda, ya realize el circuito de control de ambos motores para este robot que se supone tiene que rastrear luz, bien mi duda es en cuanto al circuito de los sensores para conectar estas al micro en si, hasta donde he investigado se utilizan los CNY70, tres para ser preciso mas no comprendo bien el funcionamiento si alguien podria por favor aclararme como realizar el circuito de sensores


----------

